# JoinTech Clincher



## joerobinson1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Help!!! In November of 2006 I purchased a JoinTech Sawtrain at the Los Angles wood working show. It’s my understanding the JoinTech is no longer in business. And, the company that bought them out may also be out of business. Unfortunately, I own a JoinTech Sawtrain that requires repair. The Micro-Adjust no longer works. I can turn the wheel and see the threaded rod turn, but the slide does not advance or retract. So, can you help with any information on JoinTech, I.e. instructions for disassembly, firms that will repair this equipment. Anything that you can provide would be helpfu
I would certainly appreciate your response. Before I became desperate, I tried all the JoinTech links, e-mail and phone. The phone has been disconnected and I did not get a response to my e-mail. I was hoping for some other source, such as a company that sold JoinTech products. Or, old in house records for disassembling the JoinTech or something like that. If you have anything like that please get back to me.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Joe and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I am not familiar with the join tech but if you have a threaded rod going into a block that doesn't move any more, I can only imagine a couple of different problems. One is that the block is stripped. In this case the stripped hole can be reamed out and the original thread replaced with an appropriately sized "Heli-coil". The other possibility is that the rod goes through a threaded sleeve which is "pinned" to the main block in some way and that has let go. There are lots of repair shops which should be able to fix it or you can get a kit (reamer and Heli-coils) and do it yourself. You just have to match the Heli-coil to the same diameter and thread pitch as the adjustment rod. Most likely, you will have to remove the rod and block to determine the problem and the right fix. It doesn't sound like the kind of problem you absolutely need the manufacturer to solve.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can buy a Heli-coil repair kit at just about any auto parts store in the states, they come with all the items you need to put new threads in place,very easy job that works..
They also come in the nasty Metric sizes.. 


========


----------



## joerobinson1 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm familiar with Heli-coil. The problem is I have to disassemble the Clincher before I can determine if a Heli-coil will fix the problem. What I really need is some help with disassembly of the Clincher.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Joe,
Jointech is still in business. I just recently ordered some equipment from them and received it in good order. Although it did take a while. In fact I have just placed another order with them. They are on line at Jointech.com. You can reach them by e-mail at*: [email protected] . Their Cust. Service hours are **Monday - Friday; 10:00am - 4:00pm CST.*


----------



## joerobinson1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I just sent another e-mail to JoinTech. I will see if I get any response.
May I ask the dates you purchased equipment from JoinTech? I'm trying to narrow down if they are still in bussiness or out of bussiness.
Thanks


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

joerobinson1 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I just sent another e-mail to JoinTech. I will see if I get any response.
> May I ask the dates you purchased equipment from JoinTech? I'm trying to narrow down if they are still in bussiness or out of bussiness.
> Thanks


My latest order was on 12/10/2010 and previous was 11/16/2010. As I said before. They are still in business.


----------



## joerobinson1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Now all I have to do is figure out how to contact them and get a response
Joe


----------



## ZZAG (Aug 1, 2010)

Joe,

I would'nt bother with Jointech, I placed an order on Nov 27th and apart from a system generated reply I have received no further correspondence. Needles to say that after 6 weeks I have cancelled the order and purchased a different system (ordered 2am Saturday, delivered 2pm Monday - Washington to Sydney, NSW).

By the way G'day everyone - thanks for a very interesting forum.

Gary Bryce.
Sydney Australia.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Gary

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

Another beautiful day in Paradise today


----------

